# VFS Website Question: Short Stay or Permit



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

I am applying for a spousal visa to South Africa. NOTE: NOT a spousal permit!

On the VFS website, when making the booking, the options provided are:
Purpose of Travel:
- PERMIT
- Short stay

I assume that since I am technically applying for a "temporary residence visa", that the "short stay" option is the correct one.

Has anyone used the VFS system for a spousal visa, and if so, do you recall which option you chose?


----------



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

For those wondering the answer is "short stay".


----------

